# Help Please with Salary Offer for a Couple



## ADABZ (Dec 7, 2013)

My wife and myself both have job offers for the UAE, moving from the UK. Mine is in Dubai, hers is in AD and we would look to live in AD.

No children so it is just the two of us, both aged a year either side of 30.

As a combined total the salaries are 95dirhams/month. There is noadditional allowances that's it.

The wages are split fairly evenly 45% to 55%.

I have a few questions;

Is this a good wage for a couple?

Would we be able to live off a singe wage should we lose an income for any reason?

We would look to live on Saadiyat Island as this is the correct side of AD for my commute to Dubai, I've forecast an hour for the commute is that sensible?

Is there any visa problems with me working in Dubai but living in AD?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

saaidyat is expensive look at hydra or al reef closer to the commute for dxb but still doable for ab dabs, or look at al ghadeer development much closer to dxb tho.

if you work for ad government they insist that you live in ad emirate, otherwise they will not give you housing allowance etc, but this may well come true for private companies in the future who knows... but one thing i would not want to drive along the main highway between ad and dxb its a very long and dangerous road.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

95 dirhams a month i dont think you mean that.... 95 dirhams is like 15 quid.... !do you mean 95 combined a year, if 95 combined then yes


----------



## ADABZ (Dec 7, 2013)

Sorry it was 95,000dirham/month.

I know the road is not favorable but I travel regularly so time in the office is likely to be 50% which I can bear for now. If it is too much then we may need to look at changing things.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## engmilad (Dec 7, 2013)

Is this a good wage for a couple? Yes in general

Would we be able to live off a singe wage should we lose an income for any reason? No

We would look to live on Saadiyat Island as this is the correct side of AD for my commute to Dubai, I've forecast an hour for the commute is that sensible? Al reef villas would be better

Is there any visa problems with me working in Dubai but living in AD? No


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

engmilad said:


> Would we be able to live off a singe wage should we lose an income for any reason? No


Seriously? 
95K a month is pretty good. 45-50K a month is pretty good as well, esp. for a couple with no school fees.
Housing in an apartment would be like 10-15K a month. Beyond that, utilities etc probably 2K a month, food (at home) 3K ish a month, car starting 2K a month. 
So no way you "cannot survive" (an actually live pretty well) on just one salary.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

engmilad said:


> Would we be able to live off a singe wage should we lose an income for any reason? No


Seriously?! A couple with no children responsibilities living off ~43,000dhs or 52,000 dhs a month is not feasible? If we could assume they are debt free and have no other financial responsibilities but only for themselves and not spendthrifts, they would be comfortable even on one income.

As for housing location, as previously mentioned, Al Reef and Al Ghadeer communities would be closer to Dubai side and definitely much less pricey than Saadiyat Island. You may also want to consider Al Raha Beach communities, easy access to the highway for Dubai and also not too far to AD island depending on her office location. 


Good luck with your search and your new jobs!


----------



## engmilad (Dec 7, 2013)

earthworm88 said:


> Seriously?! A couple with no children responsibilities living off ~43,000dhs or 52,000 dhs a month is not feasible? If we could assume they are debt free and have no other financial responsibilities but only for themselves and not spendthrifts, they would be comfortable even on one income. As for housing location, as previously mentioned, Al Reef and Al Ghadeer communities would be closer to Dubai side and definitely much less pricey than Saadiyat Island. You may also want to consider Al Raha Beach communities, easy access to the highway for Dubai and also not too far to AD island depending on her office location. Good luck with your search and your new jobs!


By mistake, i intended to say yes. I agree with u


----------

